#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Два слова на санскрите... Ударение

## Таране

Здравствуйте!

Знающие люди, подскажите пожалуйста, куда ставить ударение в слове Satyam (истина) и в слове Dakshina (богиня даров; священный дар-приношение).


Если кто знает, прошу ударные гласные в этих словах выделить заглавными буквами - тогда я вас точно пойму  :Smilie:  !

Нужно очень-очень...

----------


## pnkv

так, насколько я знаю, в санскрите используется латинская система ударений - в двухсложных на первом слоге, в многосложных - на предпоследнем слоге, если он долгий, в остальных случаях на третьем от конца.

----------


## Buural

Латинская система ударений используется в силу того, что не известно место положения ударений в большенестве слов.
Но в некоторых словах (в особенности используемых в Ведах) оно всё-таки изветсно. И вам Таране повезло :Smilie:  
сатьЯ
ДАкшина

----------


## Таране

pnkv и Buural, благодарю вас! Вы очень мне помогли - и в этом конкретном случае, и на будущее  :Smilie:  .

----------


## Мошэ

А в каких ещё санскритских словах известно ударение?

----------


## Tiop

Их очень много, преимущественно это слова Вед (и текстов относящихся к этому периоду).

----------


## Мошэ

А конкретнее?

----------


## Асуман

*W.D. Whitney. Sanskrit Grammar. §87*:


> The accentuation is marked in manuscripts only of the older literature: namely, in the primary Vedic texts, or saMhitās, in two of the BrāhmaNas (Tāittirīya and Shatapatha), in the Tāittirīya-AraNyaka, in certains passages of the Āitareya-ĀraNyaka, and in the SuparNādhyāya.


Известные ударения указаны в словарях, таких как Monier-Williams, Böhtlingk&Roth, Кочергина.

Однако надо помнить, что в Ведах было вовсе не наше привычное силовое ударение, какое есть в русском языке. А там было музыкальное , тоническое ударение (свара).

На этот счёт любопытно замечание Пэрри, что древнее музыкальное ударение кроме как для пения Вед, уже давно нигде не используется. А используется как раз современное силовое ударение, правила для которого напоминают латынь.

*E.D. Perry. A Sanskrit Primer. Appendix. Modern Hindu accentuation of Sanskrit.*



> In the pronunciation of Sanskrit almost all Brahmans employ, with insignificant variations, an ictus-accent, which is quite different from the older musical accent (svara) described in Indian and European grammars, and employed nowadays exclusively in the recitation of the Veda. The older system, moreover, as marked in the Vedic texts, has been subjected to very considerable modifications by the Hindus in the traditional recitations of the Vedic schools.
>    The modern ictus-accent is weaker than that of English. The more important rules governing its use are as follows:
>    1. a. In primitive verbs and derivatives from them the root-syllable is usually accented. b. But the accent never goes further back than the fourth place, and seldom back of the third. It may rest on the third syllable only if the penult be short; on the fourth, only if both antepenult and penult be short; thus, ka'raNam, ka'raNāt, but karaNe'na; bo'dhati, kShi'pasi, na'shyatha, but bodhā'vaH, kShipā'maH, nashya'nti; du'hitā, du'hitaram, but duhitRR'Nām.
>    2. Derivatives from nouns generally retain the accent of the primitive, with the limitations given in 1.b.; thus, ra'Nku, rā'Nkava; ga'rga, gā'rgyaH, but gārgyā'yaNī. A naturally short vowel in the penult, if followed by a group of consonants containing y or v, does not generally become long by position; thus, pra'bala, prā'balyam; u'kta, u'ktatvāt.
>    3. In verbs and verbal derivatives joined with prepositions, in augmented and reduplicated forms, and sometimes in declensional forms, the accent is recessive, if the root or stem-syllable be short; thus, ā'gamat, ā'natam, anu'ShThitam, but utkR'ShTam, niru'ktam; a'gamat, a'kShipat, but bibha'rti, tuShTā'va, jagā'u. Polysyllabic prepositions, when prefixed to other words, retain their own accent as secondary acent; thus, u'paga''cchati, u'paga''matām.
>    4. In compounds, unless the first member be a monosyllabic word, each part generally retains its own accent, but that of the principal member is the strongest; thus; rā'japu''ruSham, pa'rvatashikharākā''ram; but u'nmukham, di'ggajam, prashi'Shyam.
>    The division of syllables is much more apparent in Sanskrit than in English. In reading Sanskrit prose the Hindus generally drop into a sort of sing-song recitativo. Verses are always chanted.


А почитав Зализняка, можно заключить, что русская школа вообще никакого значения традиционному ударению не придаёт и ставит ударение как удобнее и проще.

*А. А. Зализняк. Грамматический очерк санскрита § 9. Ударение.*



> В ведийском языке существовало разноместное подвижное тоническое
> ударение, которое отражалось в графике. В послеведийский период никаких
> знаков ударения в графике не используется; повидимому, древнее тоническое
> ударение постепенно утратилось (хотя вопрос о том, когда это произошло,
> остается спорным). Таким образом, место древнего ударения известно только
> для слов, засвидетельствованных в ведийском.
> ...
> При современном устном воспроизведении санскрита (кроме стихотворных
> текстов) к нему обычно применяют латинское правило ударения, а именно: в
> ...

----------


## Дмитрий Комиссаров

Ударения были только в ведийском санскрите. В классическом их не осталось, а различаются только краткие и долгие гласные. Попробуйте почитать санскрит учитывая это, и у вас получится чтение нараспев, где не нужны ударения.

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Знающие люди, подскажите пожалуйста, куда ставить ударение в слове Satyam (истина) и в слове Dakshina (богиня даров; священный дар-приношение).
> 
> 
> Если кто знает, прошу ударные гласные в этих словах выделить заглавными буквами - тогда я вас точно пойму  !
> 
> Нужно очень-очень...


 Нет никаких ударений в настоящем санскрите. Есть долгота гласных, но она может отсутствовать в слове, т.е. в слове может не быть длинных гласных.

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> Латинская система ударений используется в силу того, что не известно место положения ударений в большенестве слов.
> Но в некоторых словах (в особенности используемых в Ведах) оно всё-таки изветсно. И вам Таране повезло 
> сатьЯ
> ДАкшина


А каким это оно образом известо, Ведийское ударение?

----------


## Асуман

> Нет никаких ударений в настоящем санскрите.


Не могли бы вы уточнить, что следует понимать под "настоящим санскритом"?




> Есть долгота гласных, но она может отсутствовать в слове, т.е. в слове может не быть длинных гласных.


Я вижу в этом утверждении логическую ошибку. Каждая гласная в санскрите обладает качеством долготы и может быть отнесена либо к кратким, либо к долгим (либо иногда к сверхдолгим). Долгота не может отсутствовать, просто гласная может быть краткой долготы.




> А каким это оно образом известо, Ведийское ударение?


Так ведь это очень просто - ведическое (ведийское) ударение известно из Вед.  :Smilie:  Окрываете Веды и видите там ведическое ударение. Вот таким вот образом.  :Smilie:  

Ранее я приводил цитату из грамматики Витни примерно следующего содержания: ударения проставлены только в наиболее ранних текстах, а именно: в первичных ведических текстах (самхитах), в двух брахманах (Тайттирия и Шатапатха), в Тайттирия-араньяке, в некоторых местах Айтарэя-араньяки и в Супарнадхьяе.

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> Не могли бы вы уточнить, что следует понимать под "настоящим санскритом"?
> 
> 
> Я вижу в этом утверждении логическую ошибку. Каждая гласная в санскрите обладает качеством долготы и может быть отнесена либо к кратким, либо к долгим (либо иногда к сверхдолгим). Долгота не может отсутствовать, просто гласная может быть краткой долготы.
> 
> 
> Так ведь это очень просто - ведическое (ведийское) ударение известно из Вед.  Окрываете Веды и видите там ведическое ударение. Вот таким вот образом.  
> 
> Ранее я приводил цитату из грамматики Витни примерно следующего содержания: ударения проставлены только в наиболее ранних текстах, а именно: в первичных ведических текстах (самхитах), в двух брахманах (Тайттирия и Шатапатха), в Тайттирия-араньяке, в некоторых местах Айтарэя-араньяки и в Супарнадхьяе.


1) Насколько я знаю, ударение в тексте древние люди никогда не ставили, это достаточно современное изобретение, появилось тогда, кода появились иностранные словари.
2) Надо показать фотокопию древнего текста с примером ударений.

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> Я вижу в этом утверждении логическую ошибку. Каждая гласная в санскрите обладает качеством долготы и может быть отнесена либо к кратким, либо к долгим (либо иногда к сверхдолгим). Долгота не может отсутствовать, просто гласная может быть краткой долготы.


Имелось ввиду отсутствие длинных гласных

----------


## Асуман

> 1) Насколько я знаю, ударение в тексте древние люди никогда не ставили, это достаточно современное изобретение, появилось тогда, кода появились иностранные словари.
> 2) Надо показать фотокопию древнего текста с примером ударений.


Древние люди часто даже писать не умели. Это ведь тоже довольно позднее изобретение. А когда придумали, как писать, то придумать как ставить ударения, было делом не очень сложным. Впрочем, с этим они немного перемудрили, потому что в Ведах встречается несколько систем обозначения ударений. Возьмите современное издание Вед - оно воспроизводит именно те ударения, которые были проставлены в древние времена (хотя понятие древности, конечно, относительно, точной даты сказать не могу). Если же вас интересует именно документальное доказательство существования ударений в санскритских манускриптах, то хотя бы вот посмотрите:
http://oldsite.library.upenn.edu/ete.../ratri/1b.html
(Примечательно, что на картинке по ссылке ударения проставлены в тексте гимна, но не стоят в первой строке в окаймляющих приписках "ом ганешая намах" и "атха ратрисуктам", не относящихся к древнему тексту.)

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> Древние люди часто даже писать не умели. Это ведь тоже довольно позднее изобретение. А когда придумали, как писать, то придумать как ставить ударения, было делом не очень сложным. Впрочем, с этим они немного перемудрили, потому что в Ведах встречается несколько систем обозначения ударений. Возьмите современное издание Вед - оно воспроизводит именно те ударения, которые были проставлены в древние времена (хотя понятие древности, конечно, относительно, точной даты сказать не могу). Если же вас интересует именно документальное доказательство существования ударений в санскритских манускриптах, то хотя бы вот посмотрите:
> http://oldsite.library.upenn.edu/ete.../ratri/1b.html
> (Примечательно, что на картинке по ссылке ударения проставлены в тексте гимна, но не стоят в первой строке в окаймляющих приписках "ом ганешая намах" и "атха ратрисуктам", не относящихся к древнему тексту.)


Асуман, это несколько другой разговор, правда в тексте своего языка никто ударений обычно не ставит, непонятно зачем ударение ставили индусы. Это деванагари, шрифт достаточно поздний, но не в этом даже суть.

В тексте два знака красными чернилами написаны, вертикальный штрих ударение, а горизонтальный надстрочный и подстрочный что это? А  три вертикальных штриха подряд после слога что обозначают? 
Вот интересно что, а не указанали в тексте как петь данные стихи? Т.е. не является ли это некием праобразом нот древних, в европе что то подобное было?

В любом случаи спасибо, очень интересный пример!

----------


## Асуман

> Асуман, это несколько другой разговор, правда в тексте своего языка никто ударений обычно не ставит, непонятно зачем ударение ставили индусы. Это деванагари, шрифт достаточно поздний, но не в этом даже суть.
> 
> В тексте два знака красными чернилами написаны, вертикальный штрих ударение, а горизонтальный надстрочный и подстрочный что это? А  три вертикальных штриха подряд после слога что обозначают? 
> Вот интересно что, а не указанали в тексте как петь данные стихи? Т.е. не является ли это некием праобразом нот древних, в европе что то подобное было?
> 
> В любом случаи спасибо, очень интересный пример!


Ударения ставили для того, чтобы правильно читать, поскольку правильное произношение мантр имеет сакральный смысл. Поскольку ведическое ударение было тоновым, музыкальным, то можно сказать, что оно указывает, как петь. Но петь не стихи, поскольку ударение это не связано с размером стиха, не связано с долготами слогов. А петь каждое конкретное слово. Можно сказать, что в то время каждое слово имело свою мелодию. Одно и то же слово, независимо от положения в стихе, имеет одно и то же ударение. Вроде бы, в древнегреческом было подобное музыкальное ударение.

По самой простой схеме ударение обозначается:
анудатта - подчёркивание
удатта - без обозначения
сварита - верхий штрих
Например:
ब्र॒ह्माण॑म् brahmáaNam
ब्र॒ह्मा brahmáa 
ब्रह्म॑ bráhma
В других схемах не разбираюсь и насчёт картинки точно не скажу.

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> Ударения ставили для того, чтобы правильно читать, поскольку правильное произношение мантр имеет сакральный смысл. Поскольку ведическое ударение было тоновым, музыкальным, то можно сказать, что оно указывает, как петь. Но петь не стихи, поскольку ударение это не связано с размером стиха, не связано с долготами слогов. А петь каждое конкретное слово. Можно сказать, что в то время каждое слово имело свою мелодию. Одно и то же слово, независимо от положения в стихе, имеет одно и то же ударение. Вроде бы, в древнегреческом было подобное музыкальное ударение.


Асуман, прежде всего, не надо нести всякую глупость о том, что носитель языка не знает, где ему делать ударение.

Асуман, мантры именно пели, как и Бхагавад-Гита именно поется.
 В санскрите существовал вертикальный надстрочный штрих, скорей всего показывающий повышения тона, и горизонтальный подстрочный символ, показывающий его понижение. Именно это повышение и понижение тона связано с песенным исполнением священого стиха. Имено поэтому в названиях стиха и главы в вашем примере нет значков повышения и понижения тона. 
http://oldsite.library.upenn.edu/ete.../ratri/1b.htm Именно эти повышения и понижения тона и есть размер санскритского стиха, потому что ударений в санскрите, как таковых не было! 

П.С.
 Все равно не понятно, что за три вертикальных штриха подрят за одним из слогов

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

Асуман писал:

_анудатта - подчёркивание
удатта - без обозначения
сварита - верхий штрих
Например:

ब्र॒ह्माण॑म् brahmа'aNam
ब्र॒ह्मा brahmа'a  
ब्रह्म॑ brа'hma_
Оригинально , други мои, в слове ब्र॒ह्माण॑म् два по его мненнию ударения, на слог бра и на, а в транслитерации brahmа'aNam на слог хмаа  

В слове ब्र॒ह्मा ударение на слог бра, а в транслитерации  brahmа'a  на слог хмаа

В слове ब्रह्म॑ на слог хма,  а в транслитерации brа'hma  на слог бра.

Ох, оригинальные люди на этом сайте  :Smilie: , по мнению Асуман ударения в словарях получается ставится там, где оно не проставлено в санскрите.  :Smilie: 

п.с.
Вообще в слове ब्र॒ह्माण॑म् и ब्र॒ह्मा есть длинные гласные, и ударение в транслитерации им и соответствует, *а не специальным значкам повышения и понижения тона*.
В слове ब्रह्म॑ вообще нет длинной гласной и ударение проставленно от фонаря.

----------


## До

Я так понимаю Тихвинский Виталий ниспровергает индологию и грамматику своим авторитетом? Если преподаватель информатики сказал, что нет ударения в ведическом санскрите, значит нету, так? И не важно что, к примеру, какая-нибудь Елизаренкова пишет про акцент. Я правильно понял?

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> Я так понимаю Тихвинский Виталий ниспровергает индологию и грамматику своим авторитетом? Если преподаватель информатики сказал, что нет ударения в ведическом санскрите, значит нету, так? И не важно что, к примеру, какая-нибудь Елизаренкова пишет про акцент. Я правильно понял?


Во первых, наимудрейший До, я никакую грамматику не  ниспровергаю. Во вторых, о ведических ударениях я читал не только у Елизаренковой. 

В третьих, наимудрейший До, ударение в литературе определено двух видов, 

1)	Ударение,  когда гласная произносится при более сильном напряжение голосовых связок. Именно такое ударение, по сути, ударением и является. И оно есть в русском языке, и его нет в санскрите.

2)	Ударение, когда гласную тянут. (Для этих целей в санскрите существуют длинные гласные) Что есть в санскрите, но нет в русском языке. Но опять же, не во всех словах есть в санскрите длинные гласные. 

Есть еще третье, так называемое тоническое ударение, сходное с пением.
3)	Понижение и повышение тона.  Оно существует при исполнении священных санскритских текстов. И именно для этого повышения и понижения тона существуют специальные знаки в санскрите.

Так что русским ударением заменить санскритское невозможно. И только потому, что вы человек невежественный,  нахватавшийся поверхностных знаний, вам кажется, что я говорю неправильно.

п.с.
До, вы себя считаете человеком очень умным, и имеете веру в то, что можно проверить.  Проверять некоторые вещи крайне сложно, потому, что очень много литературы построено на “перетрепе перетрепов”,  некоторые ляпнут какую-нибудь чушь, по каким-либо причинам, а другие за ними повторяют, тупо веря сказанному. 

Я ухожу с этого сайта потому, что не мне, не посетителям этого сайта не интересно общаться друг с другом!

----------


## До

> Во первых, *наимудрейший* До, я никакую грамматику не  ниспровергаю. Во вторых, о ведических ударениях я читал не только у Елизаренковой. В третьих, *наимудрейший* До, ударение в литературе определено двух видов,


Я повода называть меня наимудрейшим не давал.




> И только потому, что вы человек *невежественный*,  нахватавшийся поверхностных знаний, вам кажется, что я говорю неправильно.


Лол.




> вам кажется, что я говорю неправильно.


Мне не кажется, а я спрашиваю правильно ли я понял.




> В третьих, *наимудрейши*й До, ударение в литературе определено *двух* видов, .... Есть еще *третье*, так называемое тоническое ударение, сходное с пением.
>  ... Так что *русским* ударением заменить санскритское невозможно.


Читаем в сообщении номер десять от 01-04-2008, 16:42:



> Нет *никаких* ударений в настоящем санскрите.


Оро?




> п.с. До, вы себя считаете человеком очень умным,


Не завидуйте! Постоянно есть желающие ниспровергнуть моё завышенное самомнение, разоблачить, самоутвердиться, втоптать в грязь.




> и имеете веру в то, что можно проверить.  Проверять некоторые вещи крайне сложно, потому, что *очень много литературы построено на “перетрепе перетрепов”,  некоторые ляпнут какую-нибудь чушь, по каким-либо причинам, а другие за ними повторяют, тупо веря сказанному*.


Это вы про Елизаренкову, я правильно понял?




> Я ухожу с этого сайта потому, что не мне, не посетителям этого сайта не интересно общаться друг с другом!


Скатертью дорога.

ps. Могу добавить, что вы просто не привыкли к формату общения на форуме. Если обмениваться информацией, обоснованно аргументировать, то так можно долго и плодотворно общаться. Если хамить, ругать и опускать собеседников, (видимо привычка от общения с умственно отсталыми студентами?), это другое.

----------


## Асуман

Ещё раз обращу внимание на то, что не следует путать тоновое (музыкальное) ударение (такое, как в ведических гимнах) с силовым (экспираторным) ударением (таким, как в современном русском языке). Когда мы видим в словаре или в учебнике слово с проставленным ударением, то речь идёт именно о ведическом тоновом ударении. Оно применимо именно к ведическим гимнам. К классическому санскриту это ударение отношения не имеет.




> Оригинально , други мои, в слове ब्र॒ह्माण॑म् два по его мненнию ударения, на слог бра и на, а в транслитерации brahmа'aNam на слог хмаа  
> 
> В слове ब्र॒ह्मा ударение на слог бра, а в транслитерации  brahmа'a  на слог хмаа
> 
> В слове ब्रह्म॑ на слог хма,  а в транслитерации brа'hma  на слог бра.
> 
> Ох, оригинальные люди на этом сайте , по мнению Асуман ударения в словарях получается ставится там, где оно не проставлено в санскрите. 
> 
> п.с.
> ...


Я привёл пример, как выглядит основная схема обозначения ведического ударения. Думал, что при сопоставлении дэванагари и транслита всё будет ясно. Ноесли не ясно, то могу ещё немного разжевать.
 - ударный слог - удатта (повышенный тон) - особо не выделяется क,
 - предшествующий слог обозначается подчёркиванием क॒ - анудатта (неповышенный тон),
 - следующий слог маркируется штрихом क॑ - сварита (обычно этот термин трактуется как "восходяще-нисходящий" тон).

Таким образом, повышенный тон виден по маркированным соседним слогам. В середине слова повышенный слог маркирован с двух сторон, напр., ब्र॒ह्माण॑म् brahmа'aNam. Ударный начальный слог не имеет предшествующего слога и виден лишь по маркированному следующему слогу, напр. ब्रह्म॑ brа'hma. А конечный ударный виден только по маркированному предыдущему слогу, напр., ब्र॒ह्मा brahmа'a.

Да, мне тоже эта схема кажется весьма оригинальной.  :Smilie:   Но есть и другие схемы. Есть даже такая, представьте себе, согласно которой специальными значками в тексте помечаются именно ударные слоги и только они.  :Smilie: 

Ведическое ударение, разумеется, ни в коем случае не ставится от фонаря, а строго фиксировано в каждом слове.  К примеру, в соседней теме об "обиженном" Брахме я уже писал, что обратившись к тексту Ригведы, можно заметить, что слово brahman среднего рода со значением ~ "священное слово" постоянно несёт ударение на первом слоге, а brahman мужского рода ~ "жрец, носитель священного слова" - на втором. Т.о. в совпадающих падежных формах этих слов ударение будет смыслоразличительным. При словоизменении и словообразовании ударение может смещаться. Например, ударение переносится на отрицательный префикс: ábrahmā (~"не имеющий отношения к священному слову").




> Асуман, прежде всего, не надо нести всякую глупость о том, что носитель языка не знает, где ему делать ударение.
> 
> Асуман, мантры именно пели, как и Бхагавад-Гита именно поется.
>  В санскрите существовал вертикальный надстрочный штрих, скорей всего показывающий повышения тона, и горизонтальный подстрочный символ, показывающий его понижение. Именно это повышение и понижение тона связано с песенным исполнением священого стиха. Имено поэтому в названиях стиха и главы в вашем примере нет значков повышения и понижения тона. 
> http://oldsite.library.upenn.edu/ete.../ratri/1b.htm Именно эти повышения и понижения тона и есть размер санскритского стиха, потому что ударений в санскрите, как таковых не было! 
> 
> П.С.
>  Все равно не понятно, что за три вертикальных штриха подрят за одним из слогов


1. Даже грамотный носитель языка часто бывает в затруднении насчёт того, где правильно поставить ударение в слове. К тому же вы явно забываете, что ударения в тексте расставлял вовсе не автор гимнов, а делалось это через много веков после написания. 

2. Не равняйте пение ведических мантр и Гиты! Мантры поются брахманами, которые специально учатся петь эти мантры. Потому что мантры - это божественное откровение, шрути. Они священны. И звучание их священно. А Гита ценится за смысл, звучание не важно. Она поётся всеми кому не лень и абы как.

3. Кажется, есть традиции рецитации, которые тоже считают, что подчёркивание - понижение тона, а верхний значок - повышение. Я по пению не спец.

4. Размер санскритского стиха определяется количеством слогов и их тяжестью-лёгкостью, совершенно независимо от тонового ударения.

5. В ведическом санскрите не было силового ударения, но было тоновое. Потому неверно говорить об отсутствии ударения как такового.

6. Я понял, что там за тройной штрих на картинке. В оригинале стоял надстрочный штрих и двойная данда - तमः॑॥ А переписчик ошибся, и за счёт двух данд утроился верхний штрих. Забавно. Расстановка ударений на той картинке сделана именно по той системе, о которой я говорил. Правда, я говорил не всё. Не говорил, например, про независимую свариту (второй тип ударения, кроме удатты). Типа того как там रात्री॒ व्य॑ख्यद् raatrii vyàkhyad...




> 2)	Ударение, когда гласную тянут. (Для этих целей в санскрите существуют длинные гласные) Что есть в санскрите, но нет в русском языке. Но опять же, не во всех словах есть в санскрите длинные гласные.


Ударение и долгота слогов - это разные вещи. Ваша теория об ударении на долгие гласные не выдерживает критики, ибо в санскрите есть множество слов без долгих гласных, и есть множество слов с двумя, тремя и т.д. долгими гласными. Можно придумать фразу со всеми долгими гласными, или со всеми краткими - о каком же ударении тогда может идти речь?




> Проверять некоторые вещи крайне сложно, потому, что очень много литературы построено на “перетрепе перетрепов”,  некоторые ляпнут какую-нибудь чушь, по каким-либо причинам, а другие за ними повторяют, тупо веря сказанному.


А чего там сложного? Читать дэванагари, как я понимаю, уже умеем? Тогда открываем Ригведу и вперёд! Смотрим, как там нарисовано ударение, какие его варианты встречаются, насколько оно постоянно, как оно связано с долготами слогов, с размером стиха и т.д.

А если хочется опровергать какие-то общепринятые положения (возможно, что и ошибочные), то неплохо было бы делать это на основании какой-то доказательной базы, снабжённой реальными примерами. Чтобы было видно, что это не просто разыгравшееся воображение. И чтобы другие тоже могли посмотреть и, возможно, согласиться. Или не согласиться.

----------


## Асуман

*Поучительная история о том, что может случиться в результате пренебрежительного отношения к ударению в санскрите.*




> Еще одной отличительной чертой ведийского языка в противоположность классическому санскриту была важная роль, которую играло в нем свара — ударение. Ударение не только придавало ведийскому языку ритмичность и музыкальность, но и выполняло смыслоразличительную функцию. В ведийской литературе существует рассказ о том, как слово, произнесенное с неправильным ударением, приобрело смысл, противоположный желаемому, что навлекло на говорившего несчастье, когда он, естественно, был менее всего подготовлен к этому. У Тваштара был трехглавый шестиглазый сын по имени Вишварупа. Индра возненавидел Вишварупу и отрубил ему все три головы. Негодующий Тваштар воскликнул: «Неужто он и впрямь убил моего сына?» После этих слов он совершил жертвоприношение сомы, однако лишил Индру его доли. Но Индра прервал исполняемый Тваштаром обряд, отнял сому и выпил его. Тогда Тваштар собрал остатки сомы и совершил возлияние на огонь Ахавания со словами: «О расти, великий Индрашатру!» Коснувшись пламени, сома принял образ сына Тваштара. Поскольку человеческие формы возникали, как бы выкатываясь (vRt) из пламени, то и родившееся таким образом существо назвали Вритрой. Но так как Тваштар сказал: «Расти, Индрашатру», произнеся с ударением indra, т.е. первую часть сложного слова indrashatru, Индра убил Вритру. Если бы Тваштар произнес слова «расти, о Индрашатру», сделав ударение на второй части слова indrashatru — shatru, то Вритра убил бы Индру. Слово indrashatru является сложным словом и может быть понято либо как сложное слово — генетивная татпуруша, т.е. indrasya shatruH 'тот, кто убийца Индры', либо как сложное слово типа бахуврихи, т.е. indraH shatruH yasya 'тот, чей убийца — Индра'. По правилам ударения в ведийских сложных словах типа татпуруша с ударением произносится последний компонент, а типа бахуврихи— первый. Тваштар, конечно, хотел, чтобы его сын был indrashatru в смысле татпуруша, т.е. стал убийцей Индры. Но случилось так, что в сильном волнении Тваштар в формуле indrashatrur vardhasva 'расти, о Индрашатру' произнес слово indrashatru с ударением на первом компоненте, придав тем самым этому слову смысл бахуврихи. Во всем остальном жертвоприношение было совершено Тваштаром безукоризненно. Благодаря ему Тваштар обрел сына по имени Вритра, который действительно стал indrashatru, но в смысле бахуврихи, а не в смысле татпуруша, как этого хотел Тваштар. Поэтому Вритра вместо того, чтобы стать убийцей Индры, стал тем, чей убийца— Индра. Я привел этот интересный рассказ , чтобы подчеркнуть, какую важную роль играло ударение в ведийском языке и сколь внимательно следовало к нему относиться.


(Р.Н. Дандекар. От вед к индуизму. М.: Вост. лит., 2002, стр. 26-27.)

----------


## Асуман

*Тихвинский Виталий*,

Глянул я ваш файл.
Как говоривал Станиславский - не верю!

Чтобы показать несостоятельность какой-то теории, надо рассматривать понятия, принятые в этой теории и пользорваться той же терминологией. А вы изначально отвергли общепринятую схему ведического ударения и предлагаете вместо неё свою собственную интерпретацию, анализируете образцы текста, исходя из собственной интерпретации и в результате приходите к выводу, что у вас там что-то не сходится. Ну так и что с того?

Причём если уж анализирвоать, то лучше всего взять канонический текст Ригведы, а не первый попавшийся под руку манускрипт, где из разных мест что-то переписано, да ещё с ошибками. Ведь когда источник не заслуживает доверия, то и выводы ничего не значат. Да и анализ одного единственного слова - маловато для глобальных выводов.

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

Во первых ведийское изменение тона в тексте это не теория а факт. Во вторых когда люди пишут учебники о ведийском изменение тона текста следовало бы для них именно указывать ведические тексты и разбирать изменение тона на конкретных примерах, что не делается, вот информация к размышлению.
В третьих, можно было бы и взять текст Риг-Веды, это абсолютно ничего  не меняет.  Жаль что люди несут всякую ерунду насчет ошибок в манускрипте, как змея изварачиваясь, доказывая свою неправоту. Насчет веры, тут верить не надо, надо просто научится читать шрифт деванагари, и видеть различные изменения тона в одном и том же слове в различных частях текста. Нужно видеть что изменения тона не указывается в названии  ведического гимна.

http://oldsite.library.upenn.edu/ete.../ratri/1b.htm

И в других текстах ведических стихов будет наблюдаться изменение тонов для одного и тоже слова. Потому что это изменение напева.

----------


## Асуман

> Во первых ведийское изменение тона в тексте это не теория а факт.


Наличие изменения тона - факт. А рассмотрение этого факта - уже теория.  :Smilie: 

см. 1-е и 2-е значения слова:
*ТЕОРИЯ*
_1. Учение, система научных принципов, идей, обобщающих практический опыт и отражающих закономерности природы, общества, мышления.
2. Совокупность обобщённых положений, образующих науку или раздел какой–н. науки, а также совокупность правил в области какого–н. мастерства.
3. Сложившееся у кого–н. мнение, суждение, взгляд на что–н._




> Во вторых когда люди пишут учебники о ведийском изменение тона текста следовало бы для них именно указывать ведические тексты и разбирать изменение тона на конкретных примерах, что не делается, вот информация к размышлению.


У вас в источниках значатся только очерк Зализняка, да учебник Кочергиной. Видимо, вы именно их имеет в виду? Однако почему вам потребовалось искать подробное описание ведического ударения в книгах, посвящённых классическому санскриту, в котором это самое ударение вообще отсутствует?  :EEK!: 
Вы явно не те книжки изучаете. Советую почитать на эту тему уже упоминавшихся тут Whitney или Елизаренкову. Есть там и правила и примеры.




> В третьих, можно было бы и взять текст Риг-Веды, это абсолютно ничего  не меняет.  Жаль что люди несут всякую ерунду насчет ошибок в манускрипте, как змея изварачиваясь, доказывая свою неправоту.


Видите ли, текст Ригведы - это уже неоднократно выверенный материал. Причём он доступен в сети и в дэванагари и в транслите. И лично мне с ним иметь дело и проще и надёжнее. А в обсуждаемых образцах кроме неровного почерка мы ведь уже видели одну грубейшую ошибку. Если переписчик способен перепутать данду со знаком ударения, то я подвергаю сомнению каждую букву и все знаки ударения в его тексте. А поскольку я не могу найти источник большей части текста данных образцов, чтобы проверить правильность записи, то я не могу полагаться на этот материал.




> Насчет веры, тут верить не надо,


Когда Станиславский говорил "не верю!", то это не значит, что ему не хватало веры, да и вовсе это не вопрос веры был, а просто актёр играл плохо.  :Stick Out Tongue:  




> надо просто научится читать шрифт деванагари, и видеть различные изменения тона в одном и том же слове в различных частях текста.


Пока что я вижу только то, что вы неверно понимаете ведические знаки ударений.  :Frown:  
Ещё раз советую почитать учебники.




> Нужно видеть что изменения тона не указывается в названии  ведического гимна.
> http://oldsite.library.upenn.edu/ete.../ratri/1b.htm


Когда я дал ссылку и обратил на этот момент внимание, то сразу же дал этому простое объяснение. Вы же настаиваете, что это должно объясняться тем, что текст гимна поётся, а название не поётся. Это неверно. Когда читается текст, то читается всё, что написано на бумажке - и название, и благословления и завершающие приписки.




> И в других текстах ведических стихов будет наблюдаться изменение тонов для одного и тоже слова.


Я пока что смотрел только слово брахман - там из нескольких десятков употреблений никаких отклонений я не заметил.

Если вы настаиваете на слове ратри, то...
...ну вот, посмотрел слово ратри. В Ригведе оно в разных формах (rātrī, rātrīH, rātrīm, rātryā, rātryāH, rātri, rātrībhiH) нашлось всего лишь 14 раз (причём два из них - в том гимне, который приведён в начале текста на картинках). Во всех случаях ударение падает на первый слог, т.е. строго фиксировано. 
Если же для интерпретации знаков ударения применять к этим 14-и случаям не стандартные правила, описанные в учебниках, а предложенный вами метод, то разумеется, опять получится ерунда, и никакого фиксированного ударения не обнаружится. Но я считаю, что это никоим образом не опровергает описанную в учебниках теорию ударения, а лишь показывает неверность вашего метода.




> Потому что это изменение напева.


Насколько мне известно, тоновое ударение определяется только грамматикой и больше ничем.

Но если вы считаете, что тоны образуют некий напев, мелодию, то это следует доказать, проведя тональный анализ разных стихов и показав, что тоны регулярно образуют некоторый узор, а не хаотическое нагромождение. Возможно, вы скажете новое слово в санскритологии.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Somananda

Со слов Вагиша Шастри, профессора санскрита из санскритского университета Варанаси, в санскрите есть и долготы, и размер, и ударения, и тона - но тона - только в ведическом санскрите. Это подтверждают и другие пандиты-брахманы - такие, как Прахлада Шастри (Девипурам), Кешава Шарма (Висакхапатнам) и др.
 Ведические сукты, удгиты и др. действительно, практически, напеваются.
Более простые тексты - в основоном, агамические и пуранические, написанные такими размерами. как ануштубх, триштубх, ушник и т.д. - просто рецитируются.

----------


## Асуман

> Ведические сукты, удгиты и др. действительно, практически, напеваются. Более простые тексты - в основоном, агамические и пуранические, написанные такими размерами. как ануштубх, триштубх, ушник и т.д. - просто рецитируются.


На всякий случай замечу, что в Ведах также используются ануштубх, триштубх, ушних и прочие стихотворные размеры. Веды написаны стихами, потому и называются чхандас.




> Со слов Вагиша Шастри, профессора санскрита из санскритского университета Варанаси, в санскрите есть и долготы, и размер, и ударения, и тона - но тона - только в ведическом санскрите. Это подтверждают и другие пандиты-брахманы - такие, как Прахлада Шастри (Девипурам), Кешава Шарма (Висакхапатнам) и др.


Долготы - в гласных и слогах, размер - в стихах, тоны - только в Ведах - с этим кое-как понятно. А вот насчёт ударения (не тонового, а обычного) в санскрите не могли бы вы поподробнее изложить мнение уважаемых пандитов? А то в большинстве учебников написано только то, что в санскрите ударение побоку. Потому мнение пандитов по этому вопросу крайне интересно.

----------


## Tiop

Асуман, а Вы же на предыдущей странице запостили вполне достоверную информацию по этому вопросу из одного известного санскритолога. - ?

----------


## Асуман

> Асуман, а Вы же на предыдущей странице запостили вполне достоверную информацию по этому вопросу из одного уважаемого санскритолога. - ?


Ну западные санскритологи - это одно, а туземные учёные пандиты - совсем другое. Много людей - много мнений, а мне интересно знать разные точки зрения. Вдруг услышу что-то новенькое?

----------


## Tiop

Не очень понимаю, что Вы надеетесь услышать.  :Smilie: 




> это одно


Он просто описал как используется ударение у современных ему брахманов.

----------


## Асуман

Когда западный санскритолог описывает свои наблюдения за брахманами и когда то же самое делает индийский пандит или брахман, их описания в результате могут оказаться очень разными.  :Smilie:  И даже если их описания по сути совпадают, то всё равно каждый человек излагает мысль по-своему. Вот, мне конкретно интересно, *как* излагает свои мысли на этот счёт уважаемый  профессор Вагиш Шастри и другие умные люди.

----------


## Somananda

> На всякий случай замечу, что в Ведах также используются ануштубх, триштубх, ушних и прочие стихотворные размеры. Веды написаны стихами, потому и называются чхандас.


 Безусловно. Но в Ведах встречаются и более сложные размеры, которые, не зная размера, практически, не прочитать :Smilie: 




> Долготы - в гласных и слогах, размер - в стихах, тоны - только в Ведах - с этим кое-как понятно. А вот насчёт ударения (не тонового, а обычного) в санскрите не могли бы вы поподробнее изложить мнение уважаемых пандитов? А то в большинстве учебников написано только то, что в санскрите ударение побоку. Потому мнение пандитов по этому вопросу крайне интересно.


 Размер в санскритских текстах - везде. Нет ни одной мантры (кроме бидж :Smilie:  ), котрая не имела бы своего размера.
 Насчет ударения - особых разъяснений не было, они просто все делали упор на то, что долготы и ударения - это не одно и то же, в частности, в женских именах, где последяя гласная всегда долгая, но ударение, обычно, на первый или на второй слог.

----------


## Somananda

ЗЫ: Вообще, стиль преподавания санскрита и произношение у пандитов-санскритологов кардинально отличается от того, чему и как учат у нас... :Frown:  
В общем, всем, кому серьезно нужен санскрит, настоятельно советую ехать в Варанаси, или, хотя бы в Дели.

----------


## Асуман

> Но в Ведах встречаются и более сложные размеры, которые, не зная размера, практически, не прочитать


А можно пример?

Мне казалось, всё наоборот. В Ригведе наиболее употребимы триштубх 4х11 слогов и гаятри 3х8 слогов. А вот в поздней поэзии наблюдается тяга к длинным размерам. Открыл какую-нибудь Гитаговинду и пожалуйста - размер из 4х19 слогов.




> Размер в санскритских текстах - везде. Нет ни одной мантры (кроме бидж ), котрая не имела бы своего размера.


А не могли бы вы рассказать, каким образом рассматривается размер применительно к прозаическим текстам? Первый раз о таком слышу.
Да и насчёт мантр тоже. Вот хотя бы ом мани падмэ хум - это какой размер?




> Насчет ударения - особых разъяснений не было


Жаль.

----------


## Джянаганамана

> правда в тексте своего языка никто ударений обычно не ставит, непонятно зачем ударение ставили индусы.


Что вы говорите!... А почему тогда в греческом языке, как в древнем, так и в современном, ударения стоят в каждом слове? Что, греки своего языка не знают? Не знают, видать, где ставить ударения в словах κοσμική μουσική, если пишут ударения над буквой: ή
А почему тогда в церковнославянском ударения стоят в каждом слове? Что, батюшка не знает, как правильно сказать "Отче наш"? Вот, взгляните, ударение есть во всех словах, длиннее одного слога:


А почему в испанском языке стоят ударения во всех словах, которые являются исключениями из правил о месте ударения в испанском? Что, испанцы не знают, где ставить ударение в слове revolución? ó - буква с ударением, слово так всегда пишется. Или вот: música cósmica - ú и ó - над этими буквами ударение, эти слова так всегда пишутся.

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

ggggggggggg

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> Что вы говорите!... А почему тогда в греческом языке, как в древнем..
> Что, батюшка не знает, как правильно сказать "Отче наш"? Вот, взгляните, ударение есть во всех словах, длиннее одного слога:


Цитировать и мы умеем. Вот вам, пожалуйста! Древнегреческий и церковнославянский тексты без всяких ударений.

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий



----------


## Вантус

В древнеславянских рукописях (как правило, переводных с греческого) знаки ударения ("силы") практически ничего не означают, как обычно считают. Некое подражание греческому оригиналу, где знаки музыкального ударения проставляли, ибо оно в древне- и среднегреческом было смыслоразличающим (и там проставлялось).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.04.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Про Ригведу - ведийское ударение это не ноты, это именно музыкальное ударение в слове. Таково мнение всех пандитов. Другой вопрос, что слова в ведах составлены так, чтоб образовывать некоторую мелодию, но это уже совсем другой вопрос.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.04.2012)

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> ..... ибо оно в древне- и среднегреческом было смыслоразличающим (и там проставлялось).


Вот вам, пожалуйста! Древнегреческий  текст без всяких ударений.

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> Про Ригведу - ведийское ударение это не ноты, это именно музыкальное ударение в слове. Таково мнение всех пандитов. Другой вопрос, что слова в ведах составлены так, чтоб образовывать некоторую мелодию, но это уже совсем другой вопрос.


Это где вы таких всех пандитов нашли,  которые невнимательно изучали Ригведу?
 :Smilie: 
Вот вам примеры слова गिरः с различными музыкальными знаками
Мандала 1 Гимн 3 СТИХ 2
अश्वि॑ना॒ पुरु॑दंससा॒ नरा॒ शवी॑रय धि॒या । धिष्ण्या॒ वन॑तं॒ गिरः॑ ॥ २ ॥
Мандала 1 Гимн 9 СТИХ 4
असृ॑ग्रमिंद्र ते॒ गिरः॒ प्रति॒ त्वामुद॑हासत । अजो॑षा वृष॒भं पतिं॑ ॥ ४ ॥

Вот вам примеры слова इंद्र с музыкальным знаком и без.
Мандала 1 Гимн 5 СТИХ 6
त्वं सु॒तस्य॑ पी॒तये॑ स॒द्यो वृ॒द्धो अ॑जायथाः । इंद्र॒ ज्यैष्ठ्या॑य सुक्रतो ॥६॥
Мандала 1 Гимн 5 СТИХ 7
आ त्वा॑ विशंत्वा॒शवः॒ सोमा॑स इंद्र गिर्वणः । शं ते॑ संतु प्रचे॑तसे ॥ ७ ॥

Вот вам примеры слова इंद्रं с различными музыкальными знаками.
Мандала 1 Гимн 6 СТИХ 10
इ॒तो वा॑ सा॒तिमीम॑हे दि॒वो वा॒ पार्थि॑वा॒दधि॑ । इंद्रं॑ मा॒हो वा॒ रज॑सः ॥ १० ॥
Мандала 1 Гимн 7 СТИХ 1
इंद्र॒मिद्गा॒थिनो॑ बृ॒हदिंद्र॑मा॒र्केभि॑र॒र्किणः॑ । इंद्रं॒ वाणी॑रनूषत ॥१॥

----------


## Вантус

> Вот вам, пожалуйста! Древнегреческий  текст без всяких ударений.


Вы решили ниспровергать общеизвестные вещи - что в древнегреческом было музыкальное ударение? Ну, современные китайцы тоже порой в частной переписке (e-mail латиницей) знаки тонов не ставят. Вы такое письмо будете предъявлять в качестве доказательства того, что в китайском языке нет тонов?



> Это где вы таких всех пандитов нашли, которые невнимательно изучали Ригведу?


Опять ниспровергаете? Вы мне показали два слова с разными знаками. Что это доказывает? Да абсолютно ничего. Потому как надо статистику приводить для вашего утверждения, например, найти все вхождения какого-нибудь слова в текст Ригведы, найти все варианты ударений в этом слове и показать, что количество слов с каким-то одним вариантом ударения примерно такое же, как и с другими вариантами ударения. А 3 слова в 6 строчках - абсолютно не показательны. Может, у них была какая-нибудь архаичная система интонации в предложениях разных типов, которая влияла на тоны отдельных слов, может, у тонов был какой-нибудь аналог правил сандхи и еще много вариантов.

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> Вы решили ниспровергать общеизвестные вещи - что в древнегреческом было музыкальное ударение?


Не в этом дело, я просто показывал древнегреческий текст, в котором не проставлены ударения.



> Ну, современные китайцы тоже порой в частной переписке знаки тонов не ставят. Вы такое письмо будете предъявлять в качестве доказательства того, что в китайском языке нет тонов?


Т.е. вы считаете, что в этом древнегреческом тексте ударения стерли впоследствии?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Вантус

> Не в этом дело, я просто показывал древнегреческий текст, в котором не проставлены ударения.
> 
> Т.е. вы считаете, что в этом древнегреческом тексте ударения стерли впоследствии?


То, что есть греческие тексты без ударений - также факт. Но я не понимаю, что вы хотите этим доказать. И я ничего не говорил о стертых ударениях. Откуда вы это взяли? Я сказал лишь то, что даже в языках, где тон играет важную роль (например, в китайском), возможна и встречается понятная носителям языка запись с непроставленными полностью или частично тонами. Поэтому отсутствие проставленных в каком-либо тексте тонов не говорит об их отсутствии в языке, на котором составлен текст (наверняка, логику вы изучали в течение семестра и способны сами сделать такой вывод). 
В древних памятниках на семитских языках не написаны гласные. Из этого ведь не следует, что в древних семитских языках не было гласных? Из этого следует, что письмо было у них консонантным. 
Так и в этом случае - отсутствие знаков ударений в тексте не означает отсутствия ударений в языке.

----------


## Вантус

Кстати, неплохо бы и перевод цитируемых строк Ригведы приводить - вдруг тон там отличает какие-то оттенки смысла?

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> Опять ниспровергаете? Вы мне показали два слова с разными знаками. Что это доказывает?...


Это не доказывает, а показывает слово с различными знаками.
 :Smilie: 
[QUOTE=Вантус;461485] Да абсолютно ничего. Потому как надо статистику приводить для вашего утверждения, например, найти все вхождения какого-нибудь слова в текст Ригведы, найти все варианты ударений в этом слове и показать, что количество слов с каким-то одним вариантом ударения примерно такое же, как и с другими вариантами ударения. [QUOTE=Вантус;461485]
Вот и не трепитесь, а проведите статистику по всем мандалам Ригведы для конкретного слова. Или укажите на проведенную статистику пандита по конкретному слову.
 :Smilie: 



> А 3 слова в 6 строчках - абсолютно не показательны. Может, у них была какая-нибудь архаичная система интонации в предложениях разных типов, которая влияла на тоны отдельных слов, может, у тонов был какой-нибудь аналог правил сандхи и еще много вариантов.


Может быть, а может быть, ударений не было, и были музыкальные знаки. А может быть и правила сандхи тоже во многом дутые. Ведь исключения встречаются. 
А на самом деле, как произносится, и слышится, так и отражается на письме. Есть и такое мнение в санскритологии.
 :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

> Вот и не трепитесь, а проведите статистику по всем мандалам Ригведы для конкретного слова. Или укажите на проведенную статистику пандита по конкретному слову.


А мне не нужно собирать статистику - я придерживаюсь общепринятого, как среди европейских, так и среди индийских знатоков мнения. А вы выдвигаете некий опровергающий это мнение тезис, так что доказывание тезиса на вас. Пока ваши теории - чистое фричество.
А так, в древнегреческом музыкальное ударение в словах также менялось, в зависимости от положения слова в предложении, например:



> Острое ударение на последнем слоге слова, находящегося в середине синтагмы, изменялось, что на письме отражалось постановкой тяжёлого ударения ` вместо острого в конце слов, за которыми не следовало знака препинания. Острое ударение на последнем слоге также не переходило в тяжёлое, если за словом следовала энклитика.

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> То, что есть греческие тексты без ударений - также факт. Но я не понимаю, что вы хотите этим доказать. И я ничего не говорил о стертых ударениях. Откуда вы это взяли? Я сказал лишь то, что даже в языках, где тон играет важную роль (например, в китайском), возможна и встречается понятная носителям языка запись с непроставленными полностью или частично тонами. Поэтому отсутствие проставленных в каком-либо тексте тонов не говорит об их отсутствии в языке, на котором составлен текст (наверняка, логику вы изучали в течение семестра и способны сами сделать такой вывод)…..


Мы вам показали древнегреческий текст без ударений, а вы говорили, что в древнегреческом тексте ударения проставлялись обязательно: “ ибо оно в древне- и среднегреческом было смыслоразличающим (и там проставлялось).”. Вот у вас и спросили, что их в этом тексте стерли?

Какой же вы непонятливый!

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> А мне не нужно собирать статистику - я придерживаюсь общепринятого, как среди европейских, так и среди индийских знатоков мнения. А вы выдвигаете некий опровергающий это мнение тезис, так что доказывание тезиса на вас….


На статистику вам глубоко наплевать, никакой статистики вы не видели, и не желаете видеть! Вы как попугай повторяете за человеком слова, и умиляетесь правильностью повторенного. Я ничего не опровергаю, основываясь на слова Уилсона,  рассказываю о знаках выражающих тоны. И показываю, что эти знаки могут быть различны в одном и том же слове, вот и все.

----------


## Вантус

> Мы вам показали древнегреческий текст без ударений, а вы говорили, что в древнегреческом тексте ударения проставлялись обязательно: “ ибо оно в древне- и среднегреческом было смыслоразличающим (и там проставлялось).”. Вот у вас и спросили, что их в этом тексте стерли?
> Какой же вы непонятливый!


Я вам про _обязательность_ проставления ударений ничего не говорил. Я говорил, что оно проставлялось.

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> Я вам про _обязательность_ проставления ударений ничего не говорил. Я говорил, что оно проставлялось.


Надо было уточнить, что проставлялось не всегда.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Вантус

> На статистику вам глубоко наплевать, никакой статистики вы не видели, и не желаете видеть! Вы как попугай повторяете за человеком слова, и умиляетесь правильностью повторенного. Я ничего не опровергаю, основываясь на слова Уилсона,  рассказываю о знаках выражающих тоны. И показываю, что эти знаки могут быть различны в одном и том же слове, вот и все.


Я вижу, что доказать вы ничего не можете и переходите к оскорблениям. Это прекрасно. Пример изменения ударения в древнегреческом и правила такого изменения я вам уже показывал.

----------


## Асуман

> Это где вы таких всех пандитов нашли,  которые невнимательно изучали Ригведу?
> 
> Вот вам примеры слова गिरः с различными музыкальными знаками
> Мандала 1 Гимн 3 СТИХ 2
> अश्वि॑ना॒ पुरु॑दंससा॒ नरा॒ शवी॑रय धि॒या । धिष्ण्या॒ वन॑तं॒ गिरः॑ ॥ २ ॥
> Мандала 1 Гимн 9 СТИХ 4
> असृ॑ग्रमिंद्र ते॒ गिरः॒ प्रति॒ त्वामुद॑हासत । अजो॑षा वृष॒भं पतिं॑ ॥ ४ ॥
> 
> Вот вам примеры слова इंद्र с музыкальным знаком и без.
> ...


Для объективности - вот взгляд на эти строки учёных с традиционной ориентацией, не знакомых с учением Тихвинского.
http://titus.uni-frankfurt.de/texte/...d/rv/mt/rv.htm

अश्वि॑ना॒ पुरु॑दंससा॒ नरा॒ शवी॑रया धि॒या । धिष्ण्या॒ वन॑तं॒ गिरः॑ ।। 1.3.2
áśvinā púrudaṃsasā nárā śávīrayā dʰiyā́ / dʰíṣṇyā vánataṃ gíraḥ //

असृ॑ग्रमिन्द्र ते॒ गिरः॒ प्रति॒ त्वामुद॑हासत । अजो॑षा वृष॒भम्पति॑म् ।। 1.9.4
ásr̥gram indra te gíraḥ práti tvā́m úd ahāsata / ájoṣā vr̥ṣabʰám pátim //

त्वं सु॒तस्य॑ पी॒तये॑ स॒द्यो वृ॒द्धो अ॑जायथाः । इन्द्र॒ ज्यैष्ठ्या॑य सुक्रतो ।। 1.5.6
tváṃ sutásya pītáye sadyó vr̥ddʰó ajāyatʰāḥ / índra jyaíṣṭʰyāya sukrato //

आ त्वा॑ विशन्त्वा॒शवः॒ सोमा॑स इन्द्र गिर्वणः । शं ते॑ सन्तु॒ प्रचे॑तसे ।। 1.5.7
ā́ tvā viśantv āśávaḥ sómāsa indra girvaṇaḥ / śáṃ te santu prácetase //

इ॒तो वा॑ सा॒तिमीम॑हे दि॒वो वा॒ पार्थि॑वा॒दधि॑ । इन्द्र॑म्म॒हो वा॒ रज॑सः ।। 1.6.10
itó vā sātím ī́mahe divó vā pā́rtʰivād ádʰi / índram mahó vā rájasaḥ //

इन्द्र॒मिद्गा॒थिनो॑ बृ॒हदिन्द्र॑म॒र्केभि॑र॒र्किणः॑ ।इन्द्रं॒ वाणी॑रनूषत ।। 1.7.1
índram íd gātʰíno br̥hád índram arkébʰir arkíṇaḥ / índraṃ vā́ṇīr anūṣata //

И конкретнее:
1.3.2 gíraḥ
1.9.4 gíraḥ
1.5.6 índra
1.5.7 indra
1.6.10 índram
1.7.1 índram

В пяти случаях ударный первый слог, в одном случае слово по каким-то причинам безударно.  Ничего сенсационного не наблюдается.

----------


## Вантус

Помнится, меня одно время один доказыватель теоремы Ферма своими выкладками донимал. Так вот, у него был очень похожий на стиль пользователя Тихвинский Виталий стиль - он все время ниспровергал общепринятое (Уайлса) и возмущался, когда ему показывали на изъяны в его писаниях.

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> Для объективности - вот взгляд на эти строки учёных с традиционной ориентацией, не знакомых с учением Тихвинского.


Ни о каком своем учении я не говорю.
Опираюсь на слова санскритолога с мировым именем c традиционной ориентацией. 
Все тонические знаки Ригведы в приведенном мной тексте сохраняются.

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> Я вижу, что доказать вы ничего не можете и переходите к оскорблениям. Это прекрасно. Пример изменения ударения в древнегреческом и правила такого изменения я вам уже показывал.


Оскорблять, высоко задрав нос, - это по вашей части, не гордитесь ссылкой на википедию. Кроме трепотни в интернет-форумах вы ничего не способны написать!А воображаете из себя неизвестно что!

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> Помнится, меня одно время один доказыватель теоремы Ферма своими выкладками донимал. Так вот, у него был очень похожий на стиль пользователя Тихвинский Виталий стиль - он все время ниспровергал общепринятое (Уайлса) и возмущался, когда ему показывали на изъяны в его писаниях.


А мне часто встречались люди подобные пользователю с ником Ванту. Их цель показаться умными, но они как попугаи повторяют слова других и способны только на трепотню.

----------


## Вантус

Вы, Тихвинский Виталий, все же переключитесь в более мирное русло и сообщите - есть ли у вас какая-нибудь статистика по изменениям ударений в текстах вед?

----------


## Вантус

Статистики, как видно, нет. Зато есть вот что:



> Асуман, прежде всего, не надо нести всякую глупость о том, что носитель языка не знает, где ему делать ударение.





> До, вы себя считаете человеком очень умным, и имеете веру в то, что можно проверить.  Проверять некоторые вещи крайне сложно, потому, что очень много литературы построено на “перетрепе перетрепов”,  некоторые ляпнут какую-нибудь чушь, по каким-либо причинам, а другие за ними повторяют, тупо веря сказанному. 
> 
> Я ухожу с этого сайта потому, что не мне, не посетителям этого сайта не интересно общаться друг с другом!





> Жаль что люди несут всякую ерунду насчет ошибок в манускрипте, как змея изварачиваясь, доказывая свою неправоту.





> На статистику вам глубоко наплевать, никакой статистики вы не видели, и не желаете видеть! Вы как попугай повторяете за человеком слова, и умиляетесь правильностью повторенного. Я ничего не опровергаю, основываясь на слова Уилсона,  рассказываю о знаках выражающих тоны. И показываю, что эти знаки могут быть различны в одном и том же слове, вот и все.





> Оскорблять, высоко задрав нос, - это по вашей части, не гордитесь ссылкой на википедию. Кроме трепотни в интернет-форумах вы ничего не способны написать!А воображаете из себя неизвестно что!





> А мне часто встречались люди подобные пользователю с ником Ванту. Их цель показаться умными, но они как попугаи повторяют слова других и способны только на трепотню.


Не слишком ли много оскорблений?

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> Вы, Тихвинский Виталий, все же переключитесь в более мирное русло и сообщите - есть ли у вас какая-нибудь статистика по изменениям ударений в текстах вед?


Вы, Ватнус, послушайте.
Я, работая с текстом Ригведы, убедился  в том, что тонические знаки в текстах гимнов есть, а в заголовках гимнов отсутствуют. Тонические знаки могут быть различны для одного и того же слова, и вообще в слове могут отсутствовать.
Вот и все, разговор окончен.

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> Статистики, как видно, нет. Зато есть вот что:


http://tvitaly1.narod.ru/Sanskrtam.zip
 :Big Grin: 
Разговор окончен!

----------


## Вантус

Прабхупада и Ахиневич аплодируют. Прабхупада - сидя и умеренно, Ахиневич - стоя и весело. Никогда еще не видел столь плохого учебника санскрита. Аминь.

Писания про "нотную систему индусов", которая "не развита как европейская" выглядят особо забавно - у индусов действительно есть нотная система, только это не ведийские знаки, а ноты, описанные в Натьяшастре (2 в. до н.э. - 2 в. н.э.) и других книгах. У них есть обозначения:



> Sa (Shadaj) = Do
>     Re (Rishab) = Re
>     Ga (Gandhar) = Mi
>     Ma (Madhyam) = Fa
>     Pa (Pancham) = So
>     Dha (Dhaivat) = La
>     Ni (Nishad) = Ti
>     Sa (Shadaj) = Do

----------


## Вантус

Перевод Ганеша как "Господа Единого", а намах - как "благословен" говорит за себя (а "шри" и вовсе перевести забыли). Не в пользу авторов говорит, замечу. Кришнаиты так любят делать, их за этим неоднократно ловили. Может автор из этой чудной организации, квазигаудияматхамутант?

----------


## Вантус

Продолжаем собирать лулзы. Вот лулз так лулз:

Вообще - "р" и "л" тут гласные, полугласными называют совсем другие р и л - из строчки, где "йа, ра, ла, ва". "Р" произносят примерно как ррри, "л" - примерно как ллри. Тибетцы, когда читают тексты на санскрите, не заморачиваются и произносят просто как ри и ли.
Во, нашел, по умному это зовут Syllabic consonant. Но в санскрите это все равно относят к свараха.



> Sanskrit
> 
> Sanskrit ṛ [r̩] (and Vedic Sanskrit ḷ [l̩]) are syllabic consonants, allophones of consonantal r and l. This continues the reconstructed situation of Proto-Indo-European, where both nasals and liquids had syllabic allophones, r̩, l̩, m̩, n̩.
> [edit] Slavic languages
> 
> Many Slavic languages allow syllabic consonants. Some examples include:
> 
>     Czech and Slovak r [r] and l [l], as in the phrase Strč prst skrz krk 'stick your finger through your neck'. In addition, Slovak also has long versions of these syllabic consonants, ŕ and ĺ, e.g.: kĺb 'joint', vŕba 'willow'
>     Slovene (orthographically) r [r], e.g. smŕt 'death', vŕt 'garden', kŕt 'mole', vŕba 'willow'; in Styria also vŕv 'rope', as well as (non-orthographically) m, n, and l in non-native words, e.g. Vltava[2]
> ...

----------


## Вантус

Еще мощный лулз связан с тем, что висаргу сами индусы произносят посредством добавления h и повтором после него вдвое более короткого гласного, чем до висарги. Скажем, а: читается как аха, где второе а вдвое короче первого. Авторы о том, видимо, не в курсе.

Ну, и в виде десерта:

----------


## Вантус

Это получено неким неведомым образом из 


Воистину, только обладая сиддхи "точного перевода Вед" можно получить столь забавный перевод.

----------


## Вантус

Для справки, у Елизаренковой, лишенной таких могучих сиддхи, получилось:



> 8 Тебя усилили прославления, 
> Тебя — хвалебные песни, о стосильный! 
> Да усилят тебя наши восхваления!


У Rig Veda, tr. by Ralph T.H. Griffith, [1896], at sacred-texts.com:



> 8 Our chants of praise have strengthened thee, O Śatakratu, and our lauds
> So strengthen thee the songs we sing.


Еще у людей выходит:



> 1.005.08 The chants (of the Soma) have magnified you, S'atakratu, the hymns (of the R.k) have magnified you; may our praises magnify you. [stoma_h, praises of the singers of the Sa_ma (Sa_maga_na_m sytotra_n.i); uktha_, hymns of the reciters of bahvr.c (bahvr.ca_na_m s'astra_n.i)].


Вывод - весь талмуд суть бред и хлам от крайне научно недобросовестных людей, внаглую подтасовывающих переводы в угоду своим амбициям. На кого это рассчитано, правда, неясно - грубость подтасовок заметит абсолютно любой.
А уж словечко "твам" (ты), забытое в "точном переводе", но присутствующее в строфе аж 3 раза, увидит даже школьник.
Кстати, "твам" у авторов значит "распространенный, верующий, верный, страдалец, садист". У авторов свой, забавный санскрит, короче говоря, неизвестный никому кроме авторов. И только они разоблачили заговор гнусных ученых, выдав всему миру на потеху "точные переводы Вед".

----------


## Асуман

> В пяти случаях ударный первый слог, в одном случае слово по каким-то причинам безударно.


Нашёл у Whitney §92a правило, что форма обращения (а indra - это как раз форма обращения) может нести ударение только в начале фразы. Потому в начале фразы написано índra с ударением, а в середине стоит безударное indra.

----------


## Асуман

Вообще, с ведическими ударениями вопрос довольно запутанный. Сначала они были. Потом их не стало. Для указания этих ударений было придумано много разных вариантов обозначений. Наиболее распространённой оказалась довольно странная на первый взгляд система, где собственно ударный слог (удатта - повышение тона) не маркируется, зато предыдущий помечается подчёркиванием, а следующий помечается вертикальным штрихом сверху: त॒तत॑ tatáta. При этом случаются разные варианты: в начале строки तत॑... táta... (нет предшествующего слога) , в конце строки त॒त tatá (нет следующего слога), при двух ударениях подряд त॒ततत॑ tatátáta и пр. Да ещё другое ударение - сварита (त॒त॑ tatà) - тоже путается. Мне лично всё это кажется излишне усложнённым. Но попробовав проверить работоспособность этой системы по тексту Ригведы, я увидел, что в одном и том же слове десятки раз ударение попадает в одно и то же место. Меня это убедило.

Например, не ходя далеко, в первом гимне первой мандалы Ригведы почти в каждой строчке стоит имя Агни в разных формах: 1. agním (Acc.), 2. agníḥ (Nom.), 3. agnínā (Ins.), 4. ágne (Voc.), 5. agnír (Nom.), 6. ágne (Voc.), 7. agne (Voc.), 8. - 9. (á)gne (Voc.). 



> अ॒ग्निमी॑ळे पु॒रोहि॑तं य॒ज्ञस्य॑ दे॒वमृ॒त्विज॑म्। होता॑रं रत्न॒धात॑मम्॥ १.००१.०१
> अ॒ग्निः पूर्वे॑भि॒रृषि॑भि॒रीड्यो॒ नूत॑नैरु॒त। स दे॒वाँ एह व॑क्षति॥ १.००१.०२
> अ॒ग्निना॑ र॒यिम॑श्नव॒त्पोष॑मे॒व दि॒वेदि॑वे। य॒शसं॑ वी॒रव॑त्तमम्॥ १.००१.०३
> अग्ने॒ यं य॒ज्ञम॑ध्व॒रं वि॒श्वतः॑ परि॒भूरसि॑। स इद्दे॒वेषु॑ गच्छति॥ १.००१.०४
> अ॒ग्निर्होता॑ क॒विक्र॑तुः स॒त्यश्चि॒त्रश्र॑वस्तमः। दे॒वो दे॒वेभि॒रा ग॑मत्॥ १.००१.०५
> यद॒ङ्ग दा॒शुषे॒ त्वमग्ने॑ भ॒द्रं क॑रि॒ष्यसि॑। तवेत्तत्स॒त्यम॑ङ्गिरः॥ १.००१.०६
> उप॑ त्वाग्ने दि॒वेदि॑वे॒ दोषा॑वस्तर्धि॒या व॒यम्। नमो॒ भर॑न्त॒ एम॑सि॥ १.००१.०७
> राज॑न्तमध्व॒राणां॑ गो॒पामृ॒तस्य॒ दीदि॑विम्। वर्ध॑मानं॒ स्वे दमे॑॥ १.००१.०८
> स नः॑ पि॒तेव॑ सू॒नवेऽग्ने॑ सूपाय॒नो भ॑व। सच॑स्वा नः स्व॒स्तये॑॥ १.००१.०९


Тут видно следующее:
1) слово agni имеет удатту на последнем слоге (лезем в словарь и видим то же самое - agní);
2) по-правилам в форме обращения (Voc.) ударение переносится на первый слог (стих 4, 6, 9);
3) когда форма обращения попадает не в начало фразы, слово по правилам остаётся безударным (стих 7).

(Хотя можно увидеть неувязку: в 6 и 9 стихе ударное ágne находится в середине фразы и по правилу, вроде бы, должно быть безударным. Но тут надо вспомнить, что мы имеем дело со стихами, которые состоят из _пад_ (в данном случае размер _гаятри_ состоит из 3-х _пад_). И слово ágne в 6-м и 9-м стихах стоит как раз в начале второй _пады_. А в 7-м стихе безударное agne находится в середине первой _пады_. Так что всё соответствует.)


Теперь о грустном. Индусы, хорошенько позабыв, что такое ведическое ударение, видимо, позабыли и как читать придуманные их предками значки ударений. И стали рассуждать по-простому: если буква помечена снизу, то это понижение, а если сверху - это к дождю. Ну или как-то так. И стали петь Ригведу соответственно. О чём, собственно, и упомянуто в грамматике Wilkins'а, который более подробно в теорию ударений не стал углубляться. К счастью, Wilkins'ом санскритология не исчерпывается.

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> Нашёл у Whitney §92a правило, что форма обращения (а indra - это как раз форма обращения) может нести ударение только в начале фразы. Потому в начале фразы написано índra с ударением, а в середине стоит безударное indra.


Мандала 1 гимн 8 стих 9
ए॒वा हि ते॒ विभू॑तय ऊ॒तय॑ इंद्र॒ माव॑ते । स॒द्यश्चि॒त्संति॑ दा॒शुषे॑ ॥ ९ ॥
Мандала 1 гимн 9 стих 5
सं चो॑दय चि॒त्रम॒र्वाग्राध॑ इंद्र॒ वरे॑ण्यं । अस॒दित्ते॑ वि॒भु प्र॒भु ॥ ५ ॥
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Асуман

> Мандала 1 гимн 8 стих 9
> ए॒वा हि ते॒ विभू॑तय ऊ॒तय॑ इंद्र॒ माव॑ते । स॒द्यश्चि॒त्संति॑ दा॒शुषे॑ ॥ ९ ॥
> Мандала 1 гимн 9 стих 5
> सं चो॑दय चि॒त्रम॒र्वाग्राध॑ इंद्र॒ वरे॑ण्यं । अस॒दित्ते॑ वि॒भु प्र॒भु ॥ ५ ॥


Это ещё два примера безударного обращения indra.

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> Это ещё два примера безударного обращения indra.


С использованием тонических знаков или знаков ударения.
 :Big Grin: 
А это пример безударного обращения indra в начале фразы  с использованием тонических знаков.
Мандала 1 Гимн 7 стих 4
इंद्र॒ वजे॑षु नोऽव स॒हस्र॑प्रधनेषु च । उ॒ग्र उ॒ग्राभि॑रू॒तिभिः॑ ॥ ४ ॥
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Вантус

> С использованием тонических знаков или знаков ударения.
> 
> А это пример безударного обращения indra в начале фразы  с использованием тонических знаков.
> Мандала 1 Гимн 7 стих 4
> इंद्र॒ वजे॑षु नोऽव स॒हस्र॑प्रधनेषु च । उ॒ग्र उ॒ग्राभि॑रू॒तिभिः॑ ॥ ४ ॥


Похоже, это такой мощный тролль, ибо я там же вижу:
índra vā́jeṣu no 'va sahásrapradʰaneṣu ca /

Комментариев по поводу фальсификаций переводов и источника не будет?

----------


## Вантус

Пусть нам автор забавной теории расскажет, а откуда вообще он взял издание Ригведы, которым пользуется?

----------


## Асуман

> С использованием тонических знаков или знаков ударения.


Разумеется.

Мандала 1 гимн 8 стих 9
ए॒वा हि ते॒ विभू॑तय ऊ॒तय॑ इंद्र॒ माव॑ते । स॒द्यश्चि॒त्संति॑ दा॒शुषे॑ ॥ ९ ॥
indra mā́vate  --- indra без ударения, помечено ударение в следующем слове, всё совершенно стандартно

Мандала 1 гимн 9 стих 5
सं चो॑दय चि॒त्रम॒र्वाग्राध॑ इंद्र॒ वरे॑ण्यं । अस॒दित्ते॑ वि॒भु प्र॒भु ॥ ५ ॥
indra váreṇyam --- то же самое

Мандала 1 Гимн 7 стих 4
इंद्र॒ वजे॑षु नोऽव स॒हस्र॑प्रधनेषु च । उ॒ग्र उ॒ग्राभि॑रू॒तिभिः॑ ॥ ४ ॥
índra vā́jeṣu --- интересный пример - обращение в начале фразы под ударением, но никаких к нему относящихся значков не видно, зато помечено ударение в следующем слове. Как я понимаю, если бы в таком расположении indra был безударным, должны были быть подчёркнуты оба слога: इ॒न्द्र॒ (все безударные слоги вплоть до первого ударения во фразе).

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> Похоже, это такой мощный тролль, ибо я там же вижу:
> índra vā́jeṣu no 'va sahásrapradʰaneṣu ca /
> ?


Пусть Вантус, разует глаза.
Ударение в транслитерации поставлено для слова indra там, где никакого знака в санскрите нет.
इंद्र॒ वजे॑षु नोऽव स॒हस्र॑प्रधनेषु च । उ॒ग्र उ॒ग्राभि॑रू॒तिभिः॑ ॥ ४ ॥
índra
В то же время, в сходной ситуации для इंद्र॒ никакого знака ударения в транслитерации не проставлено  
ए॒वा हि ते॒ विभू॑तय ऊ॒तय॑ इंद्र॒ माव॑ते । ॥ ९ ॥
 evā́ hí te víbʰūtaya ūtáya indra mā́vate / 

Тут, наверное, работает телепатия, чтобы определить, где есть ударение, а где оно отсутствует.
 :Big Grin: 

p.s.
Заболтался я тут с вами со всеми! Счастья вам всем и здоровья!

----------


## Асуман

> Пусть Вантус, разует глаза.
> Тут, наверное, работает телепатия, чтобы определить, где есть ударение, а где оно отсутствует.


Телепатией тут владеть не обязательно. Просто есть несколько правил расстановки этих значков. Уже четыре года прошло, а вам всё лень прочитать в учебнике насчёт ударений. Кроме своей собственной теории ничего знать не хотите. Сидите себе и зеленеете.

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

Вы глубоко ошибаетесь в том, что я ничего не читал (и не читаю), в том числе и по санскриту. И читал я не только Уилкинса.  :Smilie:  
О нескольких правилах проставления ударения именно в транслитерации не читал, читал об одном имеющимся правиле, которое, вы и помогли мне опровергнуть,  спасибо вам за это большое!  
Я давно уже переспевший, если не больше.  :Big Grin:  
В отличие от многочисленных зеленых. Повторяю, это не моя теория, это даже не теория, а знание, полученное Улкинсом от индусов. Считайте этих индусов ничего не знающими, это ваше право. 
И хватит об этом.

----------


## Вантус

> С использованием тонических знаков или знаков ударения.
> 
> А это пример безударного обращения indra в начале фразы  с использованием тонических знаков.
> Мандала 1 Гимн 7 стих 4
> इंद्र॒ वजे॑षु नोऽव स॒हस्र॑प्रधनेषु च । उ॒ग्र उ॒ग्राभि॑रू॒तिभिः॑ ॥ ४ ॥





> Пусть Вантус, разует глаза.
> Ударение в транслитерации поставлено для слова indra там, где никакого знака в санскрите нет.
> इंद्र॒ वजे॑षु नोऽव स॒हस्र॑प्रधनेषु च । उ॒ग्र उ॒ग्राभि॑रू॒तिभिः॑ ॥ ४ ॥
> índra


В безударном проставлено ударение?!

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> В безударном проставлено ударение?!


Потряем сказанное.



> Пусть Вантус, разует глаза.
> Ударение в транслитерации поставлено для слова indra там, где никакого знака в санскрите нет.
> इंद्र॒ वजे॑षु नोऽव स॒हस्र॑प्रधनेषु च । उ॒ग्र उ॒ग्राभि॑रू॒तिभिः॑ ॥ ४ ॥
> índra
> В то же время, в сходной ситуации для इंद्र॒ никакого знака ударения в транслитерации не проставлено  
> ए॒वा हि ते॒ विभू॑तय ऊ॒तय॑ इंद्र॒ माव॑ते । ॥ ९ ॥
>  evā́ hí te víbʰūtaya ūtáya indra mā́vate / 
> 
> Тут, наверное, работает телепатия, чтобы определить, где есть ударение, а где оно отсутствует.

----------


## Асуман

Первый стих первого гимна первой мандалы Ригведы.
अ॒ग्निमी॑ळे पु॒रोहि॑तं य॒ज्ञस्य॑ दे॒वमृ॒त्विज॑म्। होता॑रं रत्न॒धातमम् ॥
agním īḷe puróhitaṃ yajñásya devám r̥tvíjam / hótāraṃ ratnadʰā́tamam //

В разных текстах используются разные системы обозначения ударений. Если в Ригведе подчёркивается предыдущий и помечается верхним штрихом следующий слоги, а сама удатта остаётся сироткой без пометок, то в Мантраяни-самхите придумали логичнее. Предыдущий так же подчёркивается, но верхним штрихом помечается сама удатта, а следующий слог отмечен нижней скобкой. А в одном месте вместо скобки - какая-то загогулинка, уж не знаю, что она такое. Но просто прелесть! Место удатты для наглядности сравнения пометил красной буквой *उ*.

----------


## Вантус

Так что там с фальсификацией-то переводов - т.н. "Точными Переводами Вед", с каких пор "тваМ" означает "Светлый" в звательном падеже, а "Ганеша" - "Господь Единый"? Это тайное индусское знание?

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

Знаком с системой в Ригведе, о ней уже все сказали.

----------


## Вантус

> Потряем сказанное.


Перечитываю написанное:



> Тут видно следующее:
> 1) слово agni имеет удатту на последнем слоге (лезем в словарь и видим то же самое - agní);
> 2) по-правилам в форме обращения (Voc.) ударение переносится на первый слог (стих 4, 6, 9);
> 3) когда форма обращения попадает не в начало фразы, слово по правилам остаётся безударным (стих 7).


И видим, что "индра" - ударное, подчеркнуты слоги после "ин". Сам "ин" не подчеркнут. "Индра" стоит в начале строки.

----------


## Вантус

Заметим, что местный владелец "тайного индусского знания" решил слить, когда его поймали за руку на подделках перевода. Это хорошо. Хотя да, есть ведь почитатели Ганеши как, словами прабхупадовцев, "Верховной личности Господа".

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

вновь повторяем сказанное:
इंद्र॒ वजे॑षु नोऽव स॒हस्र॑प्रधनेषु च । उ॒ग्र उ॒ग्राभि॑रू॒तिभिः॑ ॥ ४ ॥
 índra
 В то же время, в сходной ситуации для इंद्र॒ никакого знака ударения в транслитерации не проставлено 
 ए॒वा हि ते॒ विभू॑तय ऊ॒तय॑ इंद्र॒ माव॑ते । ॥ ९ ॥
 evā́ hí te víbʰūtaya ūtáya indra mā́vate /
И видим, что "индра" - ударное, в первом случае подчеркнутый слог после "ин". И безударное во втором, во втором случае слог после "ин"
Индусы поставили знак подчеркивания там, где он абсолютно не нужен  :Smilie: , впрочем, они его могут там и не поставить. 
Мандала 1 Гимн 5 СТИХ 7
आ त्वा॑ विशंत्वा॒शवः॒ सोमा॑स इंद्र गिर्वणः । शं ते॑ संतु प्रचे॑तसे ॥ ७ ॥
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> ....с каких пор "тваМ" означает "Светлый" в звательном падеже....


Где "тваМ" "в звательном падеже", надо указать гимн и стих? Проверим.

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

QUOTE=Асуман;461561]Первый стих первого гимна первой мандалы Ригведы.
अ॒ग्निमी॑ळे पु॒रोहि॑तं य॒ज्ञस्य॑ दे॒वमृ॒त्विज॑म्। होता॑रं रत्न॒धातमम् ॥
agním īḷe puróhitaṃ yajñásya devám r̥tvíjam / hótāraṃ ratnadʰā́tamam //

В разных текстах используются разные системы обозначения ударений. Если в Ригведе подчёркивается предыдущий и помечается верхним штрихом следующий слоги, а сама удатта остаётся сироткой без пометок, то в Мантраяни-самхите придумали логичнее. Предыдущий так же подчёркивается, но верхним штрихом помечается сама удатта, а следующий слог отмечен нижней скобкой. А в одном месте вместо скобки - какая-то загогулинка, уж не знаю, что она такое. Но просто прелесть! Место удатты для наглядности сравнения пометил красной буквой *उ*.

[/QUOTE]


Что вы имеете ввиду под удаттой?

----------


## Вантус

> вновь повторяем сказанное:
> इंद्र॒ वजे॑षु नोऽव स॒हस्र॑प्रधनेषु च । उ॒ग्र उ॒ग्राभि॑रू॒तिभिः॑ ॥ ४ ॥
>  índra
>  В то же время, в сходной ситуации для इंद्र॒ никакого знака ударения в транслитерации не проставлено 
>  ए॒वा हि ते॒ विभू॑तय ऊ॒तय॑ इंद्र॒ माव॑ते । ॥ ९ ॥
>  evā́ hí te víbʰūtaya ūtáya indra mā́vate /
> И видим, что "индра" - ударное, в первом случае подчеркнутый слог после "ин". И безударное во втором, во втором случае слог после "ин"
> Индусы поставили знак подчеркивания там, где он абсолютно не нужен , впрочем, они его могут там и не поставить. 
> Мандала 1 Гимн 5 СТИХ 7
> आ त्वा॑ विशंत्वा॒शवः॒ सोमा॑स इंद्र गिर्वणः । शं ते॑ संतु प्रचे॑तसे ॥ ७ ॥


А то, что там на слоге перед "ин" стоит вертикальная шняжка, а на после - горизонтальная, а не наоборот - это ничего, все нормально, вы решили не замечать?
Если бы было ударным, было бы в начале строки индра_, в середине - йя_индра|, а не йя|индра_, как написано.



> Где "тваМ" это "в звательном падеже", надо указать гимн и стих? Проверим.


Я даже специально скриншот из вашего, так скажем, опуса вставил в сообщении 69.

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

Я стараюсь замечать все, и вижу, что никаких знаков в слове индра нет. А вы, наверное, считайте, что знак ударения в конкретном слове проставляется в другом слове. Если так, это ваше право!
 :Smilie:

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> Я даже специально скриншот из вашего, так скажем, опуса вставил в сообщении 69.


В ссылке на скриншот  ничего не нашел. 
Надо назвать гимн и стих в котором по вашем у нас указанно что “тваМ” звательный падеж, мы проверим.

----------


## Вантус

> Я стараюсь замечать все, и вижу, что никаких знаков в слове индра нет. А вы, наверное, считайте, что знак ударения в конкретном слове проставляется в другом слове. Если так, это ваше право!


Это общепринято - считать, что в Ригведе знак ударения никак не обозначается, а безударные в соседних словах - обозначаются. Если вы выдумали какую-то свою глумотворную теорию, то хотя бы потрудитесь ее обосновать.

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> Это общепринято - считать, что в Ригведе знак ударения никак не обозначается, а безударные в соседних словах - обозначаются. Если вы выдумали какую-то свою глумотворную теорию, то хотя бы потрудитесь ее обосновать.


Еще раз отвечаю, никакую теорию об ведических знаках ударения я не выдумал.
А что это за знак, который не существует?
 :Big Grin: 
А о тоничеких знаках я уже все рассказал.

----------


## Вантус

> В ссылке на скриншот  ничего не нашел. 
> Надо назвать гимн и стих в котором по вашем у нас указанно что “тваМ” звательный падеж, мы проверим.


А, пардон, это у вас значит "за веру". Извините пожалуйста, ваш масонский санскрит мне столь непривычен, что когда я читаю бред типа "За веру жертвователи, о Светлый, за веру песнь о многократно жертвующий, за веру насытит единый для восхваляющего", что якобы является переводом " tvā́ṃ stómā avīvr̥dʰan tvā́m uktʰā́ śatakrato /tvā́ṃ vardʰantu no gíraḥ //", поневоле путаешься. Однако, хрен редьки не слаще - с каких это пор "твам" стало означать "за веру"?

----------


## Асуман

> Что вы имеете ввиду под удаттой?


Вам это абсолютно не важно, потому что вы не поймёте или не поверите. Я это не для вас писал.

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

Извинения приняты.  :Smilie: 
А вот что касается Масонов, и бредятины, тут вы неправы. Скорее уж бредятина и масонство перевод Елизаренковой.  Впрочем, на вкус и цвет товарищей нет.

Мой соавтор и друг имеет лингвистическое образование,  до бредятины он не опустится, это я уж точно вам говорю. И масонов, лжепросветителей, он ненавидит как и я.
p.s.
не "тваМ"( tvаṁ) а “твāМ” (tvāṁ)

----------


## Вантус

> Еще раз отвечаю, никакую теорию об ведических знаках ударения я не выдумал.
> А что это за знак, который не существует?
> 
> А о тоничеких знаках я уже все рассказал.


Что значит "знак, который не существует"? Способны ли вы нормально общаться? Во вьетнамском тоже не все тоны обозначаю диакритикой, и что - необозначенных не существует.?

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> Вам это абсолютно не важно, потому что вы не поймёте или не поверите. Я это не для вас писал.


Если вы об обозначении высокого тона в Ригведе, то предпочитаю верить Улкинсу. В этом мое право.  :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

> Извинения приняты. 
> А вот что касается Масонов, и бредятины, тут вы неправы. Скорее уж бредятина и масонство перевод Елизаренковой.  Впрочем, на вкус и цвет товарищей нет.
> 
> Мой соавтор и друг имеет лингвистическое образование,  до бредятины он не опустится, это я уж точно вам говорю. И масонов, лжепросветителей, он ненавидит как и я.
> p.s.
> не "тваМ"( tvаṁ) а “твāМ” (tvāṁ)


Да хоть твАм, хоть твам - в словарях они переводятся как "ты". И даже тва - как "ты".
А вы с вашим другом пополнили славные ряды лингвофриков, с чем вас и поздравляю. Дело хорошее, фрики разные нужны, фрики разные важны.



> Извинения приняты. 
> А вот что касается Масонов, и бредятины, тут вы неправы. Скорее уж бредятина и масонство перевод Елизаренковой.  Впрочем, на вкус и цвет товарищей нет.


А также куча переводов на английский и немецкий. которые переводят так же, как и Елизаренкова, но в противоречии с вашей фрической теорией. Заговор ученых?

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

Это вы сказали что:"Это общепринято - считать, что в Ригведе знак ударения никак не обозначается"  
А если этот знак никак не обозначается, значит, этого знака не существует, разве не так?

----------


## Вантус

> Это вы сказали что:"Это общепринято - считать, что в Ригведе знак ударения никак не обозначается"  
> А если этот знак никак не обозначается, значит, этого знака не существует, разве не так?


У вас беда с логикой? Не существование знака ударения (и существование знака безударных) для вас тождественно не существованию обозначения ударения? Какая разница, маркировать ударные или безударные, если там ударение все равно тоническое? Мне кажется, вы профнепригодны (даже в качестве преподавателя языков программирования и методов трансляции).

Вот в арамите "алеф" не имеет диакритики, а "а" - имеет. Что из этого, из несуществования диакритики для "алефа" следует то, что отличие алефа от а не обозначается?

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> Да хоть твАм, хоть твам - в словарях они переводятся как "ты". И даже тва - как "ты".
> А вы с вашим другом пополнили славные ряды лингвофриков, с чем вас и поздравляю. Дело хорошее, фрики разные нужны, фрики разные важны.


Не становитесь лингвофриком.
Вы, пожалуйста, не плюйте на падежные окончания.
И еще, назовите основу слова, которое вы не хотите склонять.



> А также куча переводов на английский и немецкий. которые переводят так же, как и Елизаренкова, но в противоречии с вашей фрической теорией. Заговор ученых?


Что существует масонский заговор мнение не только наше.

----------


## Вантус

> Не становитесь лингвофриком.
> Вы, пожалуйста, не плюйте на падежные окончания.
> И еще, назовите основу слова, которое вы не хотите склонять.
> 
> Что существует масонский заговор мнение не только наше.


А, так у вас секта, которая "Единого Господа" ищет в Ведах? Так сразу бы и сказали, я бы время на ваши испражнения не тратил. Как склоняется местоимение "ты" в санскрите я также знаю, поверьте.

1 	tva 	n. the state of being the place or abode of.
2 	tva 	1 mfn. (%{tvad}). one , several RV. ; %{tva-tva} , one-the other RV. AV. viii , 9 , 9 ; %{tvad} , partly RV. x , 72 , 9 S3a1n3khBr. xvii , 4 ; %{tvadtvad} , partly-partly RV. vii , 101 , 3 S3Br.
3 	tva 	2 base of the 2nd personal pron.: nom. %{tva4m} acc. %{tvA4m} instr. %{tva4yA} [ and %{tvA4} RV. , also in comp. see %{tvA4-datta} , %{-dAta} , %{-vRdha} &c.] dat. %{tu4bhyam} [& %{-bhya} RV. Pa1rGr2. i , 6 , 2] abl. %{tva4t} or %{tva4d} [ and %{tvat-tas} MBh. &c.] gen. %{ta4va} loc. %{tve4} [RV. ; cf. RPra1t. i , 19 & g. %{cA7di}] , %{tva4yi} [AV. &c.] ; enclitic forms are acc. %{tvA} [RV. AV.] gen. dat. %{te} [RV. &c. ; = $] ; [cf. Lat. {tu} &c.]
4 	tva 	3 mfn. thy , your , ii , 20 , 2.

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

Моя профпригодность или непригодность тут не причем, а так же моя логика. 
Держите себя в руках, и старайтесь выражаться понятнее (Это - рекомендация для всех людей в интернете).  И если знака ударения не существует, о нем и не говорите.

----------


## Вантус

> Моя профпригодность или непригодность тут не причем, а так же моя логика. 
> Держите себя в руках, и старайтесь выражаться понятнее (Это - рекомендация для всех людей в интернете).  И если знака ударения не существует, о нем и не говорите.


А, так вы еще и рекомендации даете? Покорнейше благодарим, бьем челом Великому Гуру, коему лично Единый Господь дал Единственно Верный Способ. Ваша профнепригодность тут причем - вы отнимаете у людей, в частности, меня, время на чтение ваших откровений. А знак существует - отсутствие графического обозначения. Такой вот алфавит у обозначения ударения {' ', '|', '_'}. Так же, как "а" обозначается отсутствием диакритики, так и ударный слог обозначается отсутствием знака ударения. Рекомендую взять учебник про формальные языки и почитать там про алфавиты, помедитировать (жаль, что не мне вы сдавали в вузе экзамены по этому предмету - никогда бы не сдали и не изнуряли бы всех тут и по месту работы).

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> А, так у вас секта, которая "Единого Господа" ищет в Ведах?... Как склоняется местоимение "ты" в санскрите я также знаю, поверьте.


Ни в какой секте, ни я, ни мой друг не состоим. 
Оба в православии крещенные. 

Ну, если знаете, так и употребляйте соответствующие падежные окончания. Назовите основу слова, которое по вашему мнению имеет значение местоимения “ты”?

----------


## Вантус

> Ни в какой секте, ни я, ни мой друг не состоим. 
> Оба в православии крещенные.


Уж не в инглинговском православии? Очень уж бред-то похожий..



> Ну, если знаете, так и употребляйте соответствующие падежные окончания. Назовите основу слова, которое по вашему мнению имеет значение местоимения “ты”?


См. сообщение №106 - я вам целую словарную статью на эту тему выдал, из Cologne Digital Sanskrit Lexicon, строчку 3.

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> А, так вы еще и рекомендации даете? Покорнейше благодарим, бьем челом Великому Гуру, коему лично Единый Господь дал Единственно Верный Способ. Ваша профнепригодность тут причем - вы отнимаете у людей, в частности, меня, время на чтение ваших откровений. А знак существует - отсутствие графического обозначения. Такой вот алфавит у обозначения ударения {' ', '|', '_'}. Так же, как "а" обозначается отсутствием диакритики, так и ударный слог обозначается отсутствием знака ударения. Рекомендую взять учебник про формальные языки и почитать там про алфавиты, помедитировать (жаль, что не мне вы сдавали в вузе экзамены по этому предмету - никогда бы не сдали и не изнуряли бы всех тут и по месту работы).


Нет, все наоборот, вам было сказано, что с вами не разговаривают. Но вы все равно настырно занимались трепотней, и вынуждали разговаривать с вами, по всей видимости, с самодовольным лентяем, и отнимали время  у нас.  Рекомендации дают не только Гуру. Тем более я не утверждал, что я совершенство. 
Все, Вантус, больше и не пытайтесь говорить с нами.

----------


## Вантус

Вот первый гимн первой мандалы Ригведы - слушаем и видим ударения:

в частности, в тех местах, где знака ударения нет в деванагари нет, а в транслитерации - стоит акут - резко восходящий тон.

agním īḷe puróhitaṃ yajñásya devám r̥tvíjam /
hótāraṃ ratnadʰā́tamam //
agníḥ pū́rvebʰir ŕ̥ṣibʰir ī́ḍyo nū́tanair utá /
sá devā́m̐ éhá vakṣati //
...
rā́jantam adʰvarā́ṇāṃ gopā́m r̥tásya dī́divim /
várdʰamānaṃ své dáme //

sá naḥ pitéva sūnávé 'gne sūpāyanó bʰava /
sácasvā naḥ svastáye //

----------


## Вантус

> Нет, все наоборот, вам было сказано, что с вами не разговаривают. Но вы все равно настырно занимались трепотней, и вынуждали разговаривать с вами, по всей видимости, с самодовольным лентяем, и отнимали время  у нас.  Рекомендации дают не только Гуру. Тем более я не утверждал, что я совершенство. 
> Все, Вантус, больше и не пытайтесь говорить с нами.


А то я буду подвержен от вас ацким карам (кстати, вы чего о себе во множественном числе говорите - царских кровей, наверное)? Пришли в публичное место с бредом - извольте слушать мнение публики. Это вы своим студентам можете басни рассказывать про свои открытия и требовать, например, попирания трехтомника Елизаренковой в обмен на зачет. А тут уж вкушайте по полной.

----------


## Вантус

Произесу я такое пожелание (без размера и рифмы, ибо лень)
Да не встречу я лингвофриков и "непризнанных гениев" ни в этой жизни, ни в следующей,
да не осквернится мой взор их непотребными писаниями!

----------


## Вантус

Кстати, весьма интересно, что движет авторами таких вот "теорий", кои свое лишенное всяких оснований мнение выдают за истину в последней инстанции и не желают слушать никаких аргументов против? Одно хорошо, что они свои "открытия" не продвигают никуда.

Гугление показывает. что изливается г-н Тихвинский часто и помногу, например:
вот, вот и еще не счесть раз. Клиника, так скажем.

А вот наш друг лезет грязными ногами в математику. Санскрит ему еще простить можно, хай развлекается, но строки:



> Искривление пространства - бред?
> 
> Виталий Тихвинский
> Тихвинский В.И., Густяков Ю. М.
> 
> правда и кривда
> 
> Прямою называется прямая,
> Ведь мудрым Богом суждено ей быть такой!
> ...


Чем явно демонстрирует свои подлинные качества, ибо является двоечником, не знаком с математикой и дифференциальную геометрию сдавал (если сдавал) по шпаргалке. Вообще, говорят о кривизне геодезических, а не прямых (прямая - частный случай геодезической), но для Великого Знатока Санскрита, Математики и Физики, лично просвещенного Единым Богом это все ерунда. В санскрите-то я любитель. а математик - профессиональный. Сразу вижу двоечника и невежду, готового ниспровергать то, в чем он не смыслит.
А вот и процiдурки по поводу креатива.
А вот поциэнт срывает покровы с тхеравады.



> -- Цитата: Тихвинский Виталий от 11.09.2011, 13:03:31 ---Буддхизм(Buddhism) как разновидность индусской религии мы уважаем, а тхеравадизм(лжерелигиозную атеистическую парабуддхийскую секту) мы бы ненавидели, если бы не презирали.  :P


У него тхеравада - это якобы стхавиравада (вибхаджьявада, на деле).

----------

До (05.04.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Прослушал еще несколько манер исполнения вед. Иногда удатта там превращается в обычное ударение, типа русского. От школы зависит, наверное. И уж совсем легко на слух отличить место, где удатта есть, от места где нет.

----------


## Асуман

Рецитации Ригведы больше соответствуют системе обозначения ведических ударений, чем самим ударениям.  :Smilie:  Ещё в позапрошлом веке Whitney, уделивший в своей грамматике вопросу ударений много внимания, отмечал этот факт (§91) :



> The system of accentuation as marked in the Vedic texts appears to have assumed in the traditional recitation of the Brahmanic schools a peculiar and artificial form, in which the designated syllables, grave and circumflex (equally the enclitic and the independent circumflex), have acquired a conspicuous value, while the undesignated, the acute, has sunk into insignificance.


(http://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Sanskr..._Pronunciation)

Елизаренкова в главе об ударениях (Грамматика ведийского языка, 1982) пыталась найти компромисс, предполагая, что разные трактовки высоты тона могли отражать разные диалекты или изменение произношения со временем. Она отмечает, что вопрос о взаимоотношениях удатты и свариты остаётся неясным.

Не имея хорошего музыкального слуха, чтобы не полагаться на уши, нашёл ролик с рецитацией, где студенты машут рукой, показывая, какой тон нужно петь. Следя за их маханием, я вижу следующее:
1. Подчёркнутые слоги показываются понижением, а верхний штрих - повышением;
2. Необозначенные слоги после понижения или повышения показаны такими же пониженными или повышенными до следующего изменения.
3. Когда непомеченный слог попадает между двумя подчёркнутыми, то его показывают повышением между двумя понижениями.
4. Начальные непомеченные слоги показываются на среднем уровне до первого изменения.

----------


## Вантус

Хорошо бы найти все возможные варианты исполнения. Между северными и южными манерами исполнения дюже уж большая разница.

----------

Оскольд (05.04.2012)

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> Елизаренкова в главе об ударениях (Грамматика ведийского языка, 1982) пыталась найти компромисс, предполагая, что разные трактовки высоты тона могли отражать разные диалекты или изменение произношения со временем. Она отмечает, что вопрос о взаимоотношениях удатты и свариты остаётся неясным.


Да, трудно халтурщикам с докторскими степенями разобраться в санскрите, не то что посетителям этого сайта!  :Smilie:

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> А вот наш друг лезет грязными ногами в математику. Санскрит ему еще простить можно, хай развлекается, но строки:
> 
> << Искривление пространства - бред?
> 
>  Виталий Тихвинский
>  Тихвинский В.И., Густяков Ю. М.
> 
>  правда и кривда
> 
> ...


К сожалению для Вантуза, из нашего здесь только стихи. Про муху, Эйнштейна, Экклезиаста писали не мы, а jury piotrovsky, см. http://otvet.mail.ru/question/69912409/ Он нас процитировал, за что ему и спасибо, а Вантузу надо было бы внимательнее читать, кто что пишет, если бы он не был Вантузом. Правда, со всем, что сказал jury piotrovsky, мы согласны, за что нас и можно было бы обвинить, если бы мы действительно были двоечниками в математике. Но… (Далее старший преподаватель кафедры информатики В.И. Тихвинский говорит лично за себя.) Это я работаю на факультете информатики и математики, так что это как раз я разбираюсь в математике  :Smilie: , а не Вантуз, предназначенный для прочистки канализации, который даже свою кличку написать правильно не умеет!



> У него тхеравада - это якобы стхавиравада (вибхаджьявада, на деле).


Теперь по поводу тхеравады.  Опять не мы придумали, даем цитату из Википедии “Theravada, Sanskrit: स्थविरवाद sthaviravāda,” http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theravada
 Так что вымазанный в нечистотах Вантуз сам напрасно лезет в санскрит, а не мы грязными ногами в математику.

P.S.
Публикуем это с надеждой, что персона обозвавшая себя Вантузом это прочтет.

----------


## Топпер

> Теперь по поводу тхеравады.  Опять не мы придумали, даем цитату из Википедии “Theravada, Sanskrit: स्थविरवाद sthaviravāda,” http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theravada
>  Так что вымазанный в нечистотах Вантуз сам напрасно лезет в санскрит, а не мы грязными ногами в математику.
> P.S.
> Публикуем это с надеждой, что персона обозвавшая себя Вантузом это прочтет.


Тхеравада - это на пали.

Большая просьба прекратить переходы на личности.

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> Тхеравада - это на пали.
> 
> Большая просьба прекратить переходы на личности.


А на санскрите स्थाविरवादः(sthāviravādaḥ).
Постараемся, не переходит на личности, но пусть другие личности тоже не переходят на личности со своими оскорблениями в наш адрес.

----------


## Вантус

> Это я работаю на факультете информатики и математики, так что это как раз я разбираюсь в математике , а не Вантуз, предназначенный для прочистки канализации, который даже свою кличку написать правильно не умеет!


Очень печально, что столь невежественных людей держат на кафедрах. Помнится, в одном университете держали доцента, обмазывавшегося майским навозом и так ходившего, так что, правда, у вас есть куда расти. Вас надо выгнать за несоответствие должности, что мне, как в некотором роде специалисту по математике, каковой все время проработал и работает ныне старшим научным сотрудником в НИИ, очевидно. 

Из излияний про прямые явно, что  автор 1) не понимает смысла словосочетания "параллельные прямые", 2) не знает о том, что в действительности называют "кривизной", 3) не читал ученых, коих именует "дураками", 4) автору чуждо логическое мышление и строгое выражение своих мыслей. Если честно, мне неясно, как автор пишет программы, а тем более - учит этому других при такой неспособности связно мыслить и излагать свое мнение.




> Теперь по поводу тхеравады.  Опять не мы придумали, даем цитату из Википедии “Theravada, Sanskrit: स्थविरवाद sthaviravāda,” http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theravada
>  Так что вымазанный в нечистотах Вантуз сам напрасно лезет в санскрит, а не мы грязными ногами в математику.


Вот ведь фричество - то, что слово "тхеравада" переводится на санскрит как "стхавиравада", не делает реально существующую тхераваду исторической стхавиравадой. В стхавираваде было подразделение, вибхаджьявада, из которой произошла современная тхеравада. Помимо этого, там были и ватсипутрии, например, не имеющие никакого отношения к тхераваде. Более того, находятся различные расхождения в винае разных видов стхавиравадинов, в абхидхарме разных стхавиравадинов и т.п. Например, у стхавиравадинов-сарвастивадинов 3 асамскрита-дхармы, а у стхавиравадинов-тхеравадинов - 1 асамскрита дхарма.

----------


## Топпер

> Вот ведь фричество - то, что слово "тхеравада" переводится на санскрит как "стхавиравада", не делает реально существующую тхераваду исторической стхавиравадой.


Вообще говоря, делает. Т.к. тхеравада не меняла Канон, а других школ, как-то не уцелело. 



> Более того, находятся различные расхождения в винае разных видов стхавиравадинов, в абхидхарме разных стхавиравадинов и т.п. Например, у стхавиравадинов-сарвастивадинов 3 асамскрита-дхармы, а у стхавиравадинов-тхеравадинов - 1 асамскрита дхарма.


Сарвастивадины провели ревизию Канона и перевели его на санскрит во втором веке новой эры.

----------


## Тихвинский Виталий

> Вообще говоря, делает. Т.к. тхеравада не меняла Канон, а других школ, как-то не уцелело...


Большое спасибо за поддержку в споре с …
Впрочем, не будем переходить на личности. Тем более что переходить здесь, собственно, не на что…

----------


## Вантус

> Вообще говоря, делает. Т.к. тхеравада не меняла Канон, а других школ, как-то не уцелело. 
> 
> Сарвастивадины провели ревизию Канона и перевели его на санскрит во втором веке новой эры.


Это ваше частное тхеравадинское мнение, вообще-то.

----------

Оскольд (24.04.2012)

----------

